# British Consulate Open Day San Fulgencio November 30th



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

British Consulate and Department of Work and Pensions/Department of Health to visit San Fulgencio, Alicante 

The British Consulate is holding an open event for British residents in San Fulgencio on Monday 30th November, presenting advice services on some of the issues that matter most to residents. 

The Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team will provide essential information on UK entitlements in Spain and the services that their team can offer.

The British Vice-Consul will open the session and explain the role of the Consulate, and the services it offers. 

Event details:

Monday 30th November – 11am (Doors open at 10am)

Teatro Cardenal Belluga
C/. De Rojales, San Fulgencio
Alicante

To book a place, please visit The British Embassy in Spain and click on the “Open Days” link from the bottom of the home page. If you experience any problems booking or do not have Internet access, call 917146443.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

DWPinSpain said:


> British Consulate and Department of Work and Pensions/Department of Health to visit San Fulgencio, Alicante
> 
> The British Consulate is holding an open event for British residents in San Fulgencio on Monday 30th November, presenting advice services on some of the issues that matter most to residents.
> 
> ...


Isn't this an advert ?


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Isn't this an advert ?


 I can assure you we won't be selling anything.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

DWPinSpain said:


> I can assure you we won't be selling anything.


Please advise..(by return) when the consulate will be holding sessions for the British residents of
Catalunya...Galicia...etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Isn't this an advert ?


DWPspain is our friendly, resident expert - well I say resident, he sticks his nose in the forum every now and again. But he is the expert and actually a really nice chap!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> DWPspain is our friendly, resident expert - well I say resident, he sticks his nose in the forum every now and again. But he is the expert and actually a really nice chap!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm sure he is Jo, just asking a simple question....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I'm sure he is Jo, just asking a simple question....


A simple question answered by a simple moderator LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> A simple question answered by a simple moderator LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


More than that...a lovely and perfect moderator.....xx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> More than that...a lovely and perfect moderator.....xx


What am I saying ???...:doh:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> What am I saying ???...:doh:



nnnnoooooooooooo dont spoil it!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

I would go to one of these if it was close-ish to me on the Costa del Sol. Looking at the website there is one on Wednesday in Torrox which is a bit out of range but I would appreciate notifications about upcoming Open Days.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bakeja said:


> I would go to one of these if it was close-ish to me on the Costa del Sol. Looking at the website there is one on Wednesday in Torrox which is a bit out of range but I would appreciate notifications about upcoming Open Days.


Ah you see, if you'd have joined the forum sooner or paid attention LOL (sorry, I'm in nag mode this morning!!) you'd have seen they had one in Torremolinos earlier this year and further along near Estapona - in fact they have them all over the heavily populated expat areas during the course of a year!!!!! 
Maybe DWP should put a "year planner" on here that we could make a "sticky" or summat???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ah you see, if you'd have joined the forum sooner or paid attention LOL (sorry, I'm in nag mode this morning!!) you'd have seen they had one in Torremolinos earlier this year and further along near Estapona - in fact they have them all over the heavily populated expat areas during the course of a year!!!!!
> Maybe DWP should put a "year planner" on here that we could make a "sticky" or summat???????
> 
> Jo xxx


But not if you live in Catalunya...Galicia...etc..


----------



## bakeja (May 26, 2009)

Estepona would have been perfect. Oh well I'll have to bide my time (and pay attention!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> But not if you live in Catalunya...Galicia...etc..


I guess those arent "known" highly populated British expat areas tho. Of course there's always their website which even I can understand and have found really useful. I'll bet theres a phone number and e-mail address too

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess those arent "known" highly populated British expat areas tho.

And we thank god for that...who the hell would want to live in "Costa UK "?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I guess those arent "known" highly populated British expat areas tho.
> 
> And we thank god for that...who the hell would want to live in "Costa UK "?


I wouldnt altho I'm not far away from it. but "horses for courses" and a lot of folk want it like that, a little bit of Britain in the sun - and why not. They all congregate and moan about the other Brits LOL!! ........ do I dare say it ....... a bit like we do on here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wouldnt altho I'm not far away from it. but "horses for courses" and a lot of folk want it like that, a little bit of Britain in the sun - and why not. They all congregate and moan about the other Brits LOL!! ........ do I dare say it ....... a bit like we do on here!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I suppose you're right Jo...but I find it quite strange. There are people we know who still refer to the UK as "home". Have they really emigrated, or are they on holiday ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> I suppose you're right Jo...but I find it quite strange. There are people we know who still refer to the UK as "home". Have they really emigrated, or are they on holiday ?


There are alot of retired folk who come over here simply for the climate. They have no wish to intergrate or be part of the Spanish life, they like the cameradary and friendship they find with the other retirees, they like the "Britishness, quiz nights, bingo, sunday roasts, yorkshire puds, full english breakfasts..... Thats not what I want from living in Spain but if they're not taking anything from the Spanish and they're not causing anyone else any bother, then fine I guess!!

I've got friends who live in France and have done for 8 years now, they retired out there and have totally and completely intergrated into their village - she's even on the commitee of their local tennis club (whooopie!!). Every now and again they like a bit of Britishness cos they miss it. Where do they go?????? They come to stay with us IN SPAIN and go down to Benamadena everyday LOL They love it down there!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> There are alot of retired folk who come over here simply for the climate. They have no wish to intergrate or be part of the Spanish life, they like the cameradary and friendship they find with the other retirees, they like the "Britishness, quiz nights, bingo, sunday roasts, yorkshire puds, full english breakfasts..... Thats not what I want from living in Spain but if they're not taking anything from the Spanish and they're not causing anyone else any bother, then fine I guess!!
> 
> I've got friends who live in France and have done for 8 years now, they retired out there and have totally and completely intergrated into their village - she's even on the commitee of their local tennis club (whooopie!!). Every now and again they like a bit of Britishness cos they miss it. Where do they go?????? They come to stay with us IN SPAIN and go down to Benamadena everyday LOL They love it down there!!
> 
> Jo xxx


OK..consider my wrist well and truly slapped.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> OK..consider my wrist well and truly slapped.


I'm not slapping your wrist - I'll leave that for mrs Hombre, I'm sure she's well practiced!!! I still think like you do, but my "expat in france" friends made me realise that there are lots of folk who want different things and they're not necessarily wrong! My circle of friends laugh about them going to the Costa del Sol to get their fix of Yorkshire puds and quiz nights !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> But not if you live in Catalunya...Galicia...etc..


or Madrid, only a few of us here...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've got friends who live in France and have done for 8 years now, they retired out there and have totally and completely intergrated into their village - she's even on the commitee of their local tennis club (whooopie!!). Every now and again they like a bit of Britishness cos they miss it. Where do they go?????? They come to stay with us IN SPAIN and go down to Benamadena everyday LOL They love it down there!!
> 
> Jo xxx


 
Ha ha - that's funny Jo (Well, it made me laugh...)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ha ha - that's funny Jo (Well, it made me laugh...)



It makes me laugh too! But when you talk to them it makes sense really. They're lovely people who are blissfully happy in France and have totally enveloped the life there. They live in a small village called "Saint-André-de-roquelongue", nr Narbonne. There is one other British lady there who is married to a french chap and lived there forever and thats it. So my friends, who barely spoke any French when they arrived had to really push to get themselves intergrated and have done, to the point now where they are simply part of the "village scene". But theres no British anything there! So, every now and again, my friend will phone me and say she is missing a bit of "tacky England" as she calls it. They dont want to go back to the UK cos its cold and miserable so they just jump in their car and drive over for a week or so. The first time they did it, her husband was like a kid in a sweet shop, wandering around Benalmadena with his mouth open at all the "Britishness" Wow, Newcastle playing footie on the TVs, Quiz nights, Bingo - Full english breakfasts, Sunday roasts, British Newspapers, BRITISH BEER...! 

They dont want that life anymore, but nostalgia and heritage means they still enjoy it

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> It makes me laugh too! But when you talk to them it makes sense really. . They dont want to go back to the UK cos its cold and miserable so they just jump in their car and drive over for a week or so. The first time they did it, her husband was like a kid in a sweet shop, wandering around Benalmadena with his mouth open at all the "Britishness" Wow, Newcastle playing footie on the TVs, Quiz nights, Bingo - Full english breakfasts, Sunday roasts, British Newspapers, BRITISH BEER...!
> 
> They dont want that life anymore, but nostalgia and heritage means they still enjoy it
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, I can understand that. Best of both worlds really.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> It makes me laugh too! But when you talk to them it makes sense really. They're lovely people who are blissfully happy in France and have totally enveloped the life there. They live in a small village called "Saint-André-de-roquelongue", nr Narbonne. There is one other British lady there who is married to a french chap and lived there forever and thats it. So my friends, who barely spoke any French when they arrived had to really push to get themselves intergrated and have done, to the point now where they are simply part of the "village scene". But theres no British anything there! So, every now and again, my friend will phone me and say she is missing a bit of "tacky England" as she calls it. They dont want to go back to the UK cos its cold and miserable so they just jump in their car and drive over for a week or so. The first time they did it, her husband was like a kid in a sweet shop, wandering around Benalmadena with his mouth open at all the "Britishness" Wow, Newcastle playing footie on the TVs, Quiz nights, Bingo - Full english breakfasts, Sunday roasts, British Newspapers, BRITISH BEER...!
> 
> They dont want that life anymore, but nostalgia and heritage means they still enjoy it
> 
> Jo xxx


Mrs H told me last night to get off my high horse. When we visit our son for Christmas she reminded me that I have requested HP sauce...pork pies..Jacobs cream crackers...good bacon...etc etc...point taken Jo..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> There are alot of retired folk who come over here simply for the climate. They have no wish to intergrate or be part of the Spanish life, they like the cameradary and friendship they find with the other retirees, they like the "Britishness, quiz nights, bingo, sunday roasts, yorkshire puds, full english breakfasts..... Thats not what I want from living in Spain but if they're not taking anything from the Spanish and they're not causing anyone else any bother, then fine I guess!!
> 
> Jo xxx


In a way, I envy people like that, in the same kind of way that I envy religious people. It must be great to be so content with life.
During our three years in the CR we had no real choice other than to 'go native', which I thought was the natural thing to do. There were other Brits, of course, but they were mainly young, penniless 'English teachers' living ten to a flat and obsessed with the hunt for cheap beer and sex or wannabes who failed in the UK.
We got to know interesting expats of other nationalities, though, from American to South Afican to Yemeni to Serb.
Like you, I don't want 'Blackpool with heat, or Bournemouth for that matter. 0ur little area is mainly Spanish but it's nice to be able to have the occasional chat in English at Mercadona.
What makes me laugh is that many of those people who live in English ghettos don't realise that their lifestyle is no different from the Somalis, Pakistanis, Bangladeshis etc. who live in similar monocultural ghettos in Burnley and such places. Like them, these Brits speak only their native language, eat the food they're used to, shop at their 'own' shops and socialise exclusively with fellow-Brits. They even have their own instantly recognisable style of dress, just as the burkha and djellaba wearing British Asians do.
The irony is that many of these immigrant Brits moan about the way immigrants to Britain fail to integrate.........Some will even tell you that they came to Spain to 'get away from all the foreigners', as an Englishwoman once confided to me in the supermarket queue.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> In a way, I envy people like that, in the same kind of way that I envy religious people. It must be great to be so content with life.
> During our three years in the CR we had no real choice other than to 'go native', which I thought was the natural thing to do. There were other Brits, of course, but they were mainly young, penniless 'English teachers' living ten to a flat and obsessed with the hunt for cheap beer and sex or wannabes who failed in the UK.
> We got to know interesting expats of other nationalities, though, from American to South Afican to Yemeni to Serb.
> Like you, I don't want 'Blackpool with heat, or Bournemouth for that matter. 0ur little area is mainly Spanish but it's nice to be able to have the occasional chat in English at Mercadona.
> ...


I've thought alot about that particular irony since moving to Spain and becoming "an immigrant" myself. The difference, I think, is that we come to Spain for the sunshine, beautful scenery etc...We take nothing very much from the Spanish people, in fact alot of us help their economy albeit in a very small way. Altho I'm sure some of the immigrants in the UK go there for safety reasons (asylum seekers), alot of them go there, take our jobs, take our social housing and use our SS/NHS systems, which sadly creates resentment. I think its that more than their need for their own lifestyle, foods, countrymen that is the problem.

Jo xxx


----------

